# Grösse des neuen Fensters bestimmen



## vaporizer (23. August 2004)

Hallo
Wenn ich mit <a href"xxx.php" target="_blank">xxx</a> einen Link mache,
wo ein neues Fenster aufgeht,
Wie kann ich dessen Grösse bestimmen, des neuen Fensters?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

Hi,

Mit "bestimmen" meinst Du: herausfinden oder setzen?

Zum Setzen der Fenstergröße fällt mir nur die JavaScript-Methode (window.open) ein - oder man schreibe in das neue Fenster ein paar JS-Zeilen, die das Fenster von "innen" skalieren... das ist aber recht umständlich, Browsersensitiv und hängt auch von dem Dokument ab.


Gruß


----------



## vaporizer (23. August 2004)

ich meine setzen...
javascript hab ich noch nichts gemacht,
gibts eine php-lösung?
bzw wie lautet der komplette javascript code um so etwas zu machen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

Guckst Du hier! ... oder im JavaScript-Forum, da hats etliches zu dem Thema.

Mit PHP würde man auch höchstens JS-Befehle in das Dokument schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## vaporizer (23. August 2004)

also ich hab nun folgendes...

im head hab ich die fenster definition:


```
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
F1 = window.open("agb.php","agbf","width=500, height=500, left=0, top=0, scrollbars=yes, menubar=no, toolbar=no, status=no, dependent=yes");
//-->
</script>
<head>
```

der Link sieht so aus:

```
<a href="agb.php" target="agbf">Geschäftsbedingungen</a>
```
dieses Fenster was im head definiert ist öffnet sich aber sofort sobald man auf die seite kommt
Muß ich den Link auf eine zwischenSeite führen, in der dieser head steht, die sich dann sofort wieder schlisst?
oder gibts auch die Möglichkeit diese Fensterdefinition mit dem link zu verbiiden?
kann mir das jemand sagen?
Wie gesagt hab keine Ahnung von javascript


----------

